# Ready, Get Set, Wait



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's about that time again pulling hair, grinding teeth, lol I really don't get that worked up about it anymore. My buck throws easy peasy 7 lb. kids and I only have one FF this year.
Teddy is staying over at my daughters house until she kids as she was bred to her buck this year. She's due in Feb. and has always had twins. This will be her third freshening.
My daughter now owns my senior doe, Guinen, she's an excellent first girl for my grandson.
Franky is on trial... She miscarried her first breeding, lost her single kid at 2 days old the second time. If I don't get healthy viable kids from her this year...
Angie also should be bred. She is the only FF 1/4 tog and 3/4 LaMancha. so far she's not showing many signs so, we'll see.


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Waiting is never fun, and really no fun when it's watching does and waiting for kids. We're in limbo here too. No one in milk and no babies yet.

I hope you have a smooth kidding season and that Franky will rise to the occasion this year. As our vet says, babies are good for the soul:lolgoat:​


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't think that teddy is going to disappoint you. She still has a month to go and she is showing a very definite baby bump.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is a pretty doe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, good luck.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> She is a pretty doe


She's actually my favorite girl. Her doeling from last year is gorgeous too.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Good luck!!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

I was doing doing late night checks on the girls last night and got some solid kid thumps, so your goat is definitely NOT just fat!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

When is Franky due?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Franky and Angie should both be due the first week of March.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ugh the waiting!!! You may not get worked up but it’s still super exciting! I hate the last part, I would pay big money for something that could just show what the kids looks like before they were born lol that would make the wait much better!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, but we can't even see what our own child looks like before birth lol.

Funny though, Dexter has so many colors in his background that he diluted to white. He throws every color under the sun though. I've had spotted white, dilute red, black and tan marked and solid, chamois, and what next?
I don't need to worry about structure, he invariable improves on everything he throws. Although my daughter's buck may well be a grade higher.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Your newest Teddy update- Her udder is slowing starting to fill back up and she is starting to get temperamental. She no longer wants brushed out anywhere but on her head and back. She tolerates getting checked over. She has 24 days to go. Zander seems quite proud of himself.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

Yay! Keep it up!


----------



## MizTam (Feb 18, 2017)

She is a very pretty doe.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Yeah, but we can't even see what our own child looks like before birth lol.
> 
> Funny though, Dexter has so many colors in his background that he diluted to white. He throws every color under the sun though. I've had spotted white, dilute red, black and tan marked and solid, chamois, and what next?
> I don't need to worry about structure, he invariable improves on everything he throws. Although my daughter's buck may well be a grade higher.


I know!! What's with technology they should have something like this! I guess they have those 3D ultrasounds now but I find them kinda creepy! I was so happy my kids were boring black and white lol.
See it's the color thing that makes the wait terrible! It sounds like dexter doesn't throw the same thing twice so it's like looking at a wrapped present for a month then SLOWLY unwrapping it


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What's really weird is that he is the only goat I've ever seen that puts dapples on white. His and Teddy's daughter. 









Sent from my LGL34C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh how cool!!! That is pretty unique and you know how I like unique lol Oh my goodness look at his sweet face! I haven’t seen a picture of him since he was a baby (hearts)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Who Dex? I'll take a picture of his disgustingness tomorrow lol


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

I tried to take some 3 generation pictures for you when I put the girls in their new pen yesterday, but they kept turning their butts to me or Lexi would camera bomb me, so here is what I ended up with. Teddy is rather wide now. So here is Guinen, Teddy, and Lexi


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Down to about 10 days to go.
Franky is as big as Teddy this year.
Angie carries low.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

All set up in the portable shelter on clean ground.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good! Good luck!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, and her eyes aren't blue. They're such a light amber that they pick up color from her surroundings, in this case the blue tarp.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

That turned out really nice


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

well teddy was due yesterday and she is still holding out


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! Does her udder look ready?


----------



## Tamara Birdsall (Dec 14, 2017)

My kiko/Nigerian just had her baby yesterday. The waiting sucks. Hope the momma and kids come out healthy!




  








20180225_100506




__
Tamara Birdsall


__
Feb 26, 2018


__
2


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Dex sounds like the ideal buck - offering huge variety in color and consistantly good conformation. Can't wait to hear what you get out of these babies!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Franky is getting close. 
Ligs almost gone


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A few people have been asking what we are seeing to know. You do eventually just get a gut feeling but, I am seeing...
A normally shy and retiring doe who is being very vocal and clingy, that allows me to touch her anywhere.
A slight slimy discharge when she urinates.
Her stool is getting progressively softer as her body cleans out in preparation.
Her vulva is contracting after urination and has gone from puffy to inset and puckered looking.
She's losing tail control.
She's trying to mother everyone in the buck pen through the fence.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

None of this means that she is actually in labor... This is a special needs doe and must be watched from the start of _any_ sign she might be getting ready.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Seeing some small arching back contractions.
I'm pretty sure she's just hamming it up and laughing at me.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Go Frankie Go!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Seeing some small arching back contractions.
> I'm pretty sure she's just hamming it up and laughing at me.


Lol
I will laugh now because all mine and their joking is over.....well except 1 but the excitement has calmed down


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Teddy started off the day with a bang! And 2 bucks


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

The black and tan buckling has a noticeable moonspot on his neck below his ear. He may have more come out over the next few days.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippee! Adorable!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

So cute!!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

It looks like the weather is going to be nice today so I will get more pictures of all the babies when it gets a little warmer outside


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Cute, congrats  Love her udder!!


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Cute, congrats  Love her udder!!


She has one of the nicest udders I have ever seen (in person)


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

goathiker said:


> None of this means that she is actually in labor... This is a special needs doe and must be watched from the start of _any_ sign she might be getting ready.


If you don't mind my asking: what makes her a special needs doe?


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OMG!!! Love them :hearts: good job you guys!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Ranger1 said:


> If you don't mind my asking: what makes her a special needs doe?


I was wondering this, as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In the old days we would have said she has a slippery womb. 
She miscarried her first pregnancy and had a premie the second. She is carrying well this time though and today is 150 for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Angie had a single and a spare last night. One nice healthy active buckling and a tiny half dead slightly underdeveloped buckling. This tends to happen more with FFs. The little guy is hanging on still we'll see.
I'll get some pics of the big guy next time I go out to check Franky.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope the little guy makes it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

DH had taken some pictures of the big guy last night. He did drying and feeding duty there while I grabbed the little guy and took him in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And the little guy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute in the sweater.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Precious baby! How is he doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.

Hope they will be OK.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Super cute  How is the little one doing?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

New-goat-mom said:


> Precious baby! How is he doing?





Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Super cute  How is the little one doing?


https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/infant-hypothermia-with-complications.196144/


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Franky in labor now


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Triplets


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Alright seriously, what's with these add- ons this year? Frankly always had singles before.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

Maybe she was trying to make up for the last 2 years?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He has a buddy now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

intrepid-dreamer said:


> Maybe she was trying to make up for the last 2 years?


That may be it, LOL


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We'll have to change that count to 1 buck, 1 doe, and 1 free martin, dang it all and now I have to test the buck.


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Was the freemartin sharing a placenta? How do you test for a freemartion in goats?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh, bummer Franky! How do you "diagnose" a freemartin at this age? I have a freemartin, but I wasn't able to tell she was until she was until she was almost a year old, and just wondering how I could have detected it earlier...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Many twins of all sexes share placenta in goats. Only 6% of them turn out to be free martin. 
There's a blood test. It's just spendy.


----------



## kmoore9184 (Sep 23, 2015)

What is a free Martin?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ranger1 said:


> Oh, bummer Franky! How do you "diagnose" a freemartin at this age? I have a freemartin, but I wasn't able to tell she was until she was until she was almost a year old, and just wondering how I could have detected it earlier...


This one has male horn buds and an enlarged clitoral bud.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know much about free martins. Do you mean test the buck kid? And why?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In free martins the buck and doe share a common blood supply in utero. 
The XY blood cells from the male change the female body into a more or less masculine state. The longer the blood is shared, the more masculine the female becomes. 
Peanut's changes are not great but, they are subtly there. I'll be able to tell much more in a few weeks. 

With Peanut at only two pounds at birth, the male has taken a fair amount of her blood. He could have large amounts of XX female blood cells. These will make him sterile. 
I just have to decide if my curiosity is worth the price of the test.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aw man


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Makes sense.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

goathiker said:


> This one has male horn buds and an enlarged clitoral bud.


I don't mean to be anything but respectful, but isn't that an intersex, not a freemartin? From what I understood when researching about my freemartin, a freemartin is visually a doe, but has a blind cervix, while intersex, or what folks call hermaphrodites, have attributes of both sexes, ranging from barely anything, to a true hermaphrodite and capable of reproducing both as a male and a female...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Actually they are all intersex. A free Martin comes from horned parents and is caused by a defect in the shared placenta between male and female. Without this sharing it NOT a free martin and the cause of a free martin is not hereditary. They do always start out as female and the length of time the blood cells, bone marrow, and skin cells are exchanged make them from barely affected to vastly affected. They are literally a mosaic of 2 different animals.

Polled or goats from polled genetics are not free martins. The cause is hereditary and it can happen even single births. They are more commonly feminized males and have testes hidden somewhere.

Like I said, I will know more in a few weeks. She must be much bigger for her blood test and ultrasound. Different universities may even have different distinctions. I am working with Oregon State Veterinary school for her.


----------

